# seen auf froy bei titran?



## master7670 (1. Mai 2008)

hallo leute!
weis jemand vieleicht wie es ausieht mit seen auf froya ob da welche gibt zum angeln oder bäche oder so was?

würde mich über jeden tip freun!


----------

